# Birthday Give Away



## sharpeblades

My 69th birthday is coming up on sept 26 and i want to give a couple of my knives away on that day.I'm going to do two of them one for the men and one for the ladies.the ladies will have first choice of the one they want.I will post the other knife up in a week or so.I will give the knives away on Sept. 26. at high noon.Good luck to all.
Here is the first one it is a modern friction folder in orange g-10 and Damascus blade and i tooled belt case.The knife is all put together with screws and the blade rides on bronze washers
***Just post on here that you want to be interred***


----------



## Razor Blade

A nice one there RT.


RT , i am sorry , i was looking at the knife and forgot to wish you a happy b-day. I hope you have a good one, and many more to come. Scott


----------



## Lukikus2

Beautiful knife sir. I would be honored if you would put my name in the hat.

(I am male )


----------



## Keebs

And an early Happy Birthday!


----------



## rjcruiser

Love for my name to be in the hat as well.

I figure I'll have better odds if I'm female for this one   

j/k....I'm with lukikus.


----------



## frdstang90

I have never seen someone give something away for their own birthday but it sure is appreciated.  Thanks for the opportunity and I hope you have a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## jbrooker

RT, please enter my name in the drawing. 

Thanks,

jbrooker


----------



## John I. Shore

Good looking knife there Raleigh, good job.  Hope you have a wonderful Birthday.

John I.


----------



## may1501

please enter my name  and happy early birthday


----------



## jkkj

Please add me. Happy birthday.


----------



## Longstreet1

Happy soon to be Birthday!!!!!

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Happy early B-day!


----------



## boneboy96

Thanks for the opportunity Raleigh and a Happy B'Day to you sir!


----------



## pushplow

I hope your 69th is the best yet, and that you have many more! That's a nice knife. It's too nice to actually use. Someone will be proud to own it.


----------



## lightningstrike13

Please put my name in the hat...It's beautiful as is everything you do!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Please add my name to the list......

My Birthday is Sept 29....I will be 64.....
I would be proud to own one of your knives....


----------



## walkinboss01

Please put my name in the hat. Thx-


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Throw my name in the hat if you don't mind a knife that pretty getting bloody during deer season


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Sure would love to be entered on the male side sir.


----------



## gatexaroo

Please enter me for a chance at one of your great knives!


----------



## steve campbell

*Knife*

Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Danny Roberts

*Knife Giveaway*

I would appreciate being entered in the knife giveaway drawing.  Thanks for your willingness to share some of your great work with others.  Someone will be blessed.


----------



## HandgunHTR

So, how many 69th birthdays is this for you?  

Just kidding.  Here is to hoping yours is as good as the knives you make, which are excellent!

I would be honored if you put my name in.


----------



## oyster

please add my name to the hat


----------



## ridgestalker

Would be greatly appreciated if you would put my name in also.
Thanks


----------



## georgiaboy

I hope you have a great birthday and I'd love to have a chance at a knife.


----------



## Whiteeagle

Happy 69 th to you Mr Tabor! I got ya beat by 1! Good looking knife ! Please put me in the hat! Mighty nice of YOU to do this for US!!!!......Doug


----------



## Tomahawk1088

Your doing it backwards. Happy birthday to you!


----------



## WOODS N WATER

Throw my name in the hat


----------



## JustUs4All

Happy Birthday in advance and thank you for the opportunity.  I would like to be considered.


----------



## clumbsum

throw my name in the hat twice ,might have to help a old fellow i hunt with skin a deer with it


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I'd love a chance to win a male version, thanks!


----------



## Shug

Please enter my name in your drawing, And a very happy birthday to you sir.


----------



## Mossy78

Happy birthday!
It would be an honor to win one these works of art, ad me please.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Happy Birthday


----------



## TNBIRD

Please put my name in!!  Thanks RT!


----------



## Jasper

Wow, your work is truly amazing! Count me in and thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I want to play too!  I'm a September baby too. Happy early Birthday.


----------



## fatboy84

Happy Birthday Mr Tabor.

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## blood on the ground

put me down please! you have a skill sir, nice work!!


----------



## Slingblade

Happy Birthsay RT, I would appreciate having my name thrown in the hat as well.


----------



## UK bowhunter

Thank you Raleigh, and Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## onedude

Please enter my name. Love your work and thanks for the chance.
Doug Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Have a happy birthday. I too would be proud to own one of your knives. Please add me to your list.


----------



## Headshot

Happy "early" birthday!  Keep 'em coming.  

Please add my name to the list.....I'd love to have a custom knife.


----------



## DCM161

Happy Birthday, throw my name in the hat please.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

A big Happy early birthday to you, Raleigh.   


Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Paymaster

Happy Birthday!!!

Thanks for puttin my name in da hat!


----------



## seeker

Happy birthday and I'll carry it with pride.


----------



## woco hunter

I got a birthday in September too. This would be an awesome present.  Count me in.


----------



## Warthawg

Happy B'day earily, and sure please enter me in the drawing too


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Happy Birthday RT! Please put my name in the hat.

Also, I am drafting a pm to you right now about a package that I am sending your way.

Thanks!


----------



## one_shot

happy birthday,would you enter me, I need a good knife.


----------



## ldw308

Mr Raleigh

Please put my name in the pot as well . 

Thanks


----------



## wvdawg

Add me too please.  Looks like quite a few of us September folks on here!  Hope your birthday is special Raleigh!


----------



## Lonestar

It is a beautiful piece. Please enter me.


----------



## BBS

Happy Birthday! Sign me up


----------



## Sugar Plum

Happy Birthday!

Please add my name to the hat. Thanks for such a COOL opportunity!


----------



## kracker

Happy Birthday!!!

Please add my name as well.


----------



## SGaither

Thanks for your kindness and happy 69th! Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## Nastytater

Happy birthday sir. Hope you have plenty more to come.


----------



## pappabuck

happy b-day mines in september also. put me in. thanks:


----------



## BriarPatch99

Please enter my name ... 

Happy early Birthday !!


----------



## biker13

Happy Early Birthday Mr Tabor and many more.In for the drawing.


----------



## yelper43

Put me in and thanks for the chance.


----------



## EGlock86

I would like to be the hat as well sir thanks


----------



## Yelpu1

Happy Early Birthday Mr Tabor and many more.In for the drawing.


----------



## biggdogg

happy birthday sir, and please put my name in the hat!


----------



## Gabby

Doing your birthday just like in my favorite book "The Hobbit".  My birthday is Sept. 28 (63), so throw my name in and if I win I'll give the knife to my Grandson (when he's old enough).
Thanks,

Gabby


----------



## steve campbell

*Birthday*

Raliegh,  like Scott I was looking at the knife and forgot to wish you a happy birthday.  I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Sterlo58

Raleigh,
Once again a very generous gesture and I hope your birthday is a great one. Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## jwb72

Happy early Birthday and thanks again for the chance! I would love to be interred!


----------



## bearhunter39

Happy Birthday,Please enter me also.


----------



## donblfihu

I'd like to inter also, and Happy Birthday


----------



## emusmacker

I'm a man and very interested in the knife, Thanks for the gesture.


----------



## fulldraw74

Happy Early Birthday...... please include me in the drawing.


----------



## NiteHunter

Please enter my name Mr.RT. Happy early birthday. It was 29 right?


----------



## R1150R

Happy Birthday.
(and many more)
Please enter me.
Thanks


----------



## bronco611

Happy Birthday to you. Nice knife I would love to sport that at deer camp!!! Please throw me in the hat also and also my wife Debbie for the ladies knife. Thank you.


----------



## guitarman64

put me in happy bithday


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

I always seem to miss these things. But Happy Birthday and an early congrats to the winners!


----------



## WOODIE13

Happy Birthday and many more.  I would be happy to have one of those fine blades.


----------



## donald-f

Happy Birthday 
I would be honored to own 1 of those pieces of finely machined knives.


----------



## K80Shooter

Mighty kind of you sir. Please enter my name. I wish you a Happy Birthday.


----------



## valkrod

*Knife give a way*

Happy birthday and please add my name to you list.


----------



## valkrod

*Birthday Give away*

Happy birthday and please add my name to the fine for a great looking knife.


----------



## creekbender

Happy Birthday . Please add me to the list , Thanks !


----------



## droptine06

Love the damascus blades and hope you have a happy birthday! Very kind offer. Put me in please sir. (Male)


----------



## southgaoriginal

would love a chance


----------



## fireman401

I will take a shot at it.  Happy Birthday early!!!


----------



## triplec

*Happy birthday RT*

Thank you sir for the opportunity. Please add my name to the drawing and hoping you have many happy birthdays to come!


----------



## crucible02

Happy birthday! I'm a September 11 baby. Very kind of you to give such beautiful yet practical art away on your birthday. God bless you! Add me to the pot even though I'm still pretty new here if you don't mind! I'm a dude by the way


----------



## Head East

Happy 69th Raleigh!


----------



## Hornet22

Have a Happy Your Day Raleigh. Plz drop my name in da hat. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Rick Alexander

*Happy BD Raleigh*

Hope you have a great BD celebration.

Please put my name in there too if you don't mind.  Love that design.


----------



## bntgator

Please enter me.
Thanks


----------



## StriperAddict

Great knives, so I wish you a grrrreat birthday!  

Thanks for adding me to the list.

~Walter


----------



## arcame

happy birthday my friend !!!!!   how does it feel to be turning 21?

great lookin knife looks kinda fermilier.  still love mine!


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales

Throwin my name in the hat!  My birth month is Sept too!  Musta been some serious snugglin going on throughout the years for there to be so many Sept birthdays (9 months later!)...


----------



## Buck Nasty

Count me in for this great offering.  September 8th present and accounted for.


----------



## Canuck5

Add me to your list as well and Thank you and Happy Birthday ....... mines Sept 11th.


----------



## MoblMec

Happy Birthday early!!!
Please enter me!!!
MoblMec


----------



## bracefxr

happy early b'day, Mr T..please put my name in the bucket


----------



## rifleroom

Mister T you don't look a day over 50........put me in please! ;>)


----------



## jww

Please enter me!
Thanks


----------



## devil-dog

Please enter me Mr. T - Thanks


----------



## Deepcreekdawg

Please add me Raleigh. Happy B-day you hide the years well!!


----------



## win280

Happy birthday. Hope its as good to you as you are to the members of Woody"s.Add my name to the list


----------



## oakbend

Very generous giveaway. Happy early birthday Mr. Tabor!


----------



## buckeroo

Wow...very nice. In before the cutoff???!!!


----------



## rydert

drop my name in the hat please sir


----------



## pacecars

Count me in. I would be honored to use one of your knives if I won. My wife Pam would proudly use your knives


----------



## M.T.

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Eddy M.

IF ----------  I still had Birthdays I'd be 61 in October--- Happy B'Day   -     fine looking blade there   Eddy M


----------



## turkeyed

Happy b'day sir.  Please throw my name in the hat as well please.


----------



## F1Rocket

Happy Birthday, and please enter me.


----------



## jfinch

Please enter my name.


----------



## mudracing101

Awesome, throw me in too. Thank you


----------



## Papa Steve

I hope you have a great birthday RT.
Please put me in the drawing.


----------



## BradMyers

Great looking knife. Please put my name in the hat. Happy B-Day


----------



## turkey foot

My 65th birthday is coming up ten days before your birthday and I'd be more than pleased to have that knife as a gift.


----------



## Gallen

Happy Birthday 

Thanks for the chance to win one of your knives, please count me in.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Please add me to the giveaway


----------



## 7mmstw

Can my name be entered in the drawing.


----------



## Bkeepr

Happy birthday!  Mine is in early October!


----------



## barryc

please put my name in. Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## bevins587

Happy Birthday!

Thanks for the opprotunity.


----------



## marknga

Please add me to the list. Happy Birthday sir.


----------



## Studawg170

Please throw my name in that hat....Love your work


----------



## rob keck

i have a few of rt knifes and i am very proud of them 
sign me up rt thx


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Raleigh, You are indeed a gentleman and especially with this fine offering.  HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY to you.  My birthday was yesterday, so I am right along with you when it comes to September birthdays.  I have admired your craftsmanship many times on this site and it has amazed me to see such details created in such beautiful knives.

I would very much appreciate an opportunity to be included in your upcoming Birthday Give-Away.


----------



## Hunterbob1

I would like to see how you make such a beautiful knife. I have just started to try to learn how to make knifes. I have made a couple of blades, but having a probelm with handles.
You do beautiful work. I would be proud to own one of your knifes. Please put my name  in the hat.
Happy Birthday 69. Mine is in October, If I  make it that long. went by 69 two years ago.
Hope your 69th will be the best one yet.


----------



## OfcBanks

Throw my name in the hat as well. Good job on the birthday, I hope I make it that long! ha ha ha


----------



## folded77

please put my name in the hat please sir,the knives are awesome


----------



## Nugefan

I would like to be entered into the contest ....


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

I would like to be entered and thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Jeff C.

Add my name please. I appreciate the generous offer on such a fine tool and piece of handcrafted art. Happy Birthday when the day comes!


----------



## one hogman

Please Add My name Mr. Raleigh and Thanks, I hope this Birthday is a good one for you


----------



## Crickett

Happy Birthday! 

Please add my name & thank you for the opportunity!


Oh I forgot to add that I am a female.


----------



## CORNFED500

happy birthday


----------



## Arrowhead95

Thanks for the chance. Much appreciated.


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors

Happy Early Birthday!! I know that my husband (arcame - Patrick) loves the knife he got from you and I would love to get one too so that I don't have to keep borrowing his


----------



## SarahFair

Well that is just a wonderful opportunity! 

Please put my name in the hat..
 Happy Birthday


----------



## Dovebuster33

Happy Birthday to you SB. I had to give up knife making a few years ago due to arthritis. I can tell you don't have any issues with it by the beautiful pieces of art you turn out. Wishing you all the best. Dovebuster.


----------



## fireman32

Would love a knife from you, please add my name to the hat. And happy early birthday, mine was Sept. 6.


----------



## Tripple_D

Please add my name to the hat. Thank You!


----------



## Bitteroot

Awesome dude.  You're very kind to do this. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Carp

Please put me in and Happy Birthday!


----------



## carver

Great looking knifes Raleigh and happy birthday


----------



## cornpile

Thanks for a chance.Its a beaut....


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Count me in, please.


----------



## OconeeDan

Raleigh, I hope you have a great birthday, and hope your health is good.  Of course , count me in please!  Dan


----------



## oldmossyhorns

Happy Birthday Raleigh....count me in please.


----------



## Boudreaux

What a great way to celebrate!

Happy birthday, and I'm in!

Thanks for sharing........


----------



## XD_Dawg

Count me in! Thanks. 

Happy Birthday.


----------



## jack butler

please put me in thanks


----------



## RBaldree

*Entry for give-away*

Happy Birthday, and congratulations.  Please enter me in your give-away...

Robert


----------



## applejuice

Thats a good looking knife !
Add my name to hat please, and Happy Birthday ! 
You do some fine work


----------



## Easy E

Happy early Birthday Raleigh, I (male) would love to be entered in you birthday giveaway.  I have bought two of your knives in the past and have truely enjoyed them and doing business with you. I hope you have many more birthday's to come.


----------



## jigman

Thanks for the generous gesture and hope you have a great 69th birthday,please add my name the hat


----------



## piratebob64

Well throw my name in the hat as well and happy birthday!
"But" If by chance I win! I do not want the knife? I want to place it up for auction and the funds raised from it donated it to the wounded warrior project!


----------



## brandonsc

Happy early birth day to you mine is Monday the 24 but you have me by a few years


----------



## 7mm REM MAG

Enter me please!!


----------



## Barwick

Count me in please

Thank you. Happy Birthday


----------



## barryc

Happy Birthday!!!!!! My sons birthday is 9-25 Please enter me in Thanks!


----------



## whchunter

*Birthday*

I'm definently interested as my birthday is 10/2. Would be a great gift as I've always wanted one. Happy birthday tomorrow.


----------



## bronco611

Happy Birthday to you. Please add me in the drawing and throw my wife Debbie in also finally got here into hunting 2 years ago.


----------



## joe sangster

Happy Birthday , Raleigh !


----------



## rifleroom

happy birthday Mr. T!


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors

Hope your having a wonderful birthday today!


----------



## mudracing101

I had forgot all about this. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Keebs

_*Happy Birthday, Mr. Raleigh!!!!!!!*_


----------



## sharpeblades

Keebs thank you mam;12:00  i will draw  1 lady and 1 man for the knives ;Good luck to everybody


----------



## Keebs

sharpeblades said:


> Keebs thank you mam;12:00  i will draw  1 lady and 1 man for the knives ;Good luck to everybody




Oh, by the way, you might need to stop by the campfire section sometime today!


----------



## Nicodemus

Thanks Raleigh. I`d like a chance in this.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Happy Birthday Mr. Tabor.


----------



## Paymaster

Happy Birthday Raleigh!


----------



## southwoodshunter

I almost missed this!!! been busy . please add my name to the pot.


----------



## lagrangedave

Happy Birthday. Please add me also.


----------



## fscavs

Happy Birthday.  Count me in, please.


----------



## sharpeblades

15 minutes to go


----------



## frdstang90

Happy Birthday Mr Tabor and I wish you many more.


----------



## sharpeblades

The winners are "Keeb's" and "Carver"** I had so many inter ime going to draw 3 more for one of my Tabor tool**

****The 3 winners for the Tabor Tools are~ Devil Dog~ Hornet 22 ~ jbrooker
Congratulations to the winners .  Keebs gets first choice on which one she wants and Carver gets the second one/Please send me you shipping info and i will get them on the way


----------



## lagrangedave

Congrats to the winners. Keebs, bring yours this weekend so we can see it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Congrats KEEBS!


----------



## Crickett

Congrats Keebs & Carver!


----------



## Keebs

sharpeblades said:


> The winners are "Keeb's" and Carver I had so many inter ime going to draw 3 more for one of my tabor tool


 OH WOW!!!!!!! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!! Man, are you gonna be in the shop this week, I may have to come pick this one up & take it Saturday for real!


----------



## boneboy96

Congrats to you Keebs and Carver and to you Raleigh...Happy B'Day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Keebs said:


> OH WOW!!!!!!! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!! Man, are you gonna be in the shop this week, I may have to come pick this one up & take it Saturday for real!



Yeah, cause I wanna see it!


----------



## southwoodshunter

congrats you two !!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Congratulations Y'all!


----------



## sharpeblades

***The winners for the 3 additional Tabor Tools are Devi-Dog~Hornet 22~jbrooker***


----------



## mudracing101

Congrats to the winners and thankyou  Sharpblades.


----------



## pstrahin

Keebs said:


> And an early Happy Birthday!



Suck up! 


Mighty good of ya Raleigh.


----------



## Nicodemus

sharpeblades said:


> The winners are "Keeb's" and "Carver"** I had so many inter ime going to draw 3 more for one of my Tabor tool**
> 
> ****The 3 winners for the Tabor Tools are~ Devil Dog~ Hornet 22 ~ jbrooker
> Congratulations to the winners .  Keebs gets first choice on which one she wants and Carver gets the second one/Please send me you shipping info and i will get them on the way





Raleigh, thank you for your generosity and unselfish gestures. We, as a big, unruly family, thank you.


----------



## SarahFair

You have done such a nice thing!


----------



## Hornet22

sharpeblades said:


> ***The winners for the 3 additional Tabor Tools are Devi-Dog~Hornet 22~jbrooker***



Thank you so much Raleigh. And Happy Your day once again.


----------



## TNGIRL

congrates everyone!!!!! Good thing to do Raleigh!!


(I missed it tho  ) oh well!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2

Happy Birthday 

And congrats everyone.


----------



## fireman32

Congratulations to all the winners, and happy birthday Mr. Tabor.


----------



## jbrooker

Happy Birthday to you MR. TABOR and thanks for the chance and the Tabor Tool. I sent you a pm.


----------



## John I. Shore

Happy Birthday Raleigh, good job.  Congrats to all the winners.

John I.


----------



## OconeeDan

Congratulations to the winners, very nice gesture of you Raleigh.
Happy Birthday, hope you have good health and many more.
Dan


----------



## lagrangedave

TNGIRL said:


> congrates everyone!!!!! Good thing to do Raleigh!!
> 
> 
> (I missed it tho  ) oh well!!!!!



You already won once


----------



## wvdawg

Happy Birthday RT  - all you lucky folks enjoy your new knives!


----------



## nevamiss270

Beautiful work!  Throw my name in the hat please!


----------



## Headshot

I hope your birthday was great.  You were very kind and generous with your 'birthday give away'.  Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## carver

Thank you Raleigh,your knifes are the best I've ever owned,and I am honored to own any knife with the Tabor brand on it.I hope you have a blessed birthday.And congrats to you  Keebs and the other winners.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Congrats to the winners, and a thanks to Mr. Tabor for doing this, and then doing a little extra!


----------



## Shug

Happy Birthday sir


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Happy Birthday to you sir!


----------



## Keebs

THANK YOU, SHARPBLADES!!!!!!!!!! Got my baby in the mail today!!!!!!  Awsome, Awsome little bugger!!  LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade

I hope you had a great b-day RT. 

Scott


----------



## carver

Keebs said:


> THANK YOU, SHARPBLADES!!!!!!!!!! Got my baby in the mail today!!!!!!  Awsome, Awsome little bugger!!  LOVE IT!!!!!!!



Got mine also,I can only say wow, what a cool knife.I hope to give it a workout,thanks again Raleigh.I'm going to send you a little something special delivery,I hope you enjoy it my friend.Jerry


----------



## sharpeblades

Keeb's & Carver your both very welcome and hope you injoy


----------



## Michael F. Gray

I've been in the hospital and running late, ...I would like to wish you a very Happy 69th birthday. God Bless.


----------

